# FRER vs Clearblue Digital: Most sensitive/best test to take?



## Hopeful2014

Is it First Response Early Result or Clearblue Easy Digital. I know a lot of people like both. People usually say the FRER is accurate. Clearblue Easy Digital is good because it gives a digital answer. But how many dpo until you received a positive on a digital? Thanks! :flower:


*Edit*: I'm 15 or 16 dpo. Advanced says 15, FAM says 16. My usual luteal phase is 13 or 14. My temp is high with the last ones going from high 97s to 98s. I usually dip at 13 dpo, but 13 dpo is actually when it started rising higher. I am pretty sure I had a faint on 13 dpo and a little darker faint on 14 dpo with Walmart's First Signal test. I am going to get more tests today so I want to be sure to get the best one! Thanks!!


----------



## darcie

I didn't try the digi until I was late for my period x


----------



## darcie

Frer I got a good line and I did that at 13dpo i would of got a line earlier if I tried. I do like the blu dye clearblue ones but I know a lot of people don't like blue dye x


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

I would say digi :), i got my positive on a cb digi with conception indicator 1 day before af was due


----------



## sueh81

I prefer the normal clearblue ones with the lines, purely only because you can keep them in a memory box (if you choose to!) the digital ones turn off after a day so I usually use both!! x


----------



## jenniferttc1

Going by my scan and knowing I ovulated late, I some how managed to get a positive on both at 6dpo and with 8pm urine. My levels went high fast though! At 13dpo
it was 717


----------



## WantaBelly

I found something interesting this time. I am posting a pic of an FRER and an EPT digital test taken at 8 dpo with the same amount of urine and held in it for the same amount of time. Notice the Digital EPT showed + before the FRER, I didn't get a faint line on the FRER until the next day.
 



Attached Files:







April 2nd digi.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 137


----------



## BabyD331

I got my first BFP at 8 DPO at 5pm without holding my urine. I used a Dollar store/Walmart test (the ones in the purple cases). I got a positive digi at 10 DPO but I didnt use one before then.

My first BFP wasn't even that faint and I had MUCH better results with SMU. Also, I found that FRER was NOT as good as Answer. Even with the same urine sample. They are not the same test IMO. I didn't use IC's this time but from what I've seen on the testing forum, they're not that reliable unless you already got a strong BFP.


----------



## mumo20

I got positive with digi 5 days before my AF was due :) I half didnt expect anything to come up so was obviously astounded when it did! I have to say home bargains 89p for 2 are my fave though, cheap and cheerful. But at least with digi it's in words so no room for misinterpretation! :)


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hopeful2014 said:


> Is it First Response Early Result or Clearblue Easy Digital. I know a lot of people like both. People usually say the FRER is accurate. Clearblue Easy Digital is good because it gives a digital answer. But how many dpo until you received a positive on a digital? Thanks! :flower:
> 
> 
> *Edit*: I'm 15 or 16 dpo. Advanced says 15, FAM says 16. My usual luteal phase is 13 or 14. My temp is high with the last ones going from high 97s to 98s. I usually dip at 13 dpo, but 13 dpo is actually when it started rising higher. I am pretty sure I had a faint on 13 dpo and a little darker faint on 14 dpo with Walmart's First Signal test. I am going to get more tests today so I want to be sure to get the best one! Thanks!!

I don't trust any digital pregnancy test. I believe I got a false positive on one on May 24th when I had just ovulated on May 20th. It caused me to think I had conceived in April and I was further along than I thought. Got a bHCG done at the levels indicated I had only just conceived. I normally buy FRER. Those have never gone wrong for me.


----------



## laila 44

Digital always picked up pregnancy for me! At 8dpo I had an obvious frer so I did a digital and it said pregnant right away. I don't think the digi are less sensitive in all my pregnancies they worked at 8 dpo.


----------

